

Ask HN: Why isn't any todo-app working? - andrewoons

Title explains it all. I&#x27;ve used many many todo-apps but neither one of them has improved my productivity.<p>Why is that and (I&#x27;m assuming) why does everyone have the same problem?
======
dkulchenko
Eh? I've been using 2Do for about 7 months now and it's made me immeasurably
more productive and less stressed (now that I don't have to keep todo items in
my head).

Many people have their own app/site/script/method that works well for them.
It's just a matter of finding the right one to match your workflow.

~~~
andrewoons
Great! You're one of the few I think. I've heard many people talking about
"todo apps don't help" and "I'm getting more unproductive". I wonder why.

